# Bammmmmmm



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Picture 16 is where it starts getting good, turned as a single peice as to not have any alignment issues or problems.

http://www.starfurymodels.com/hull/01.jpg
http://www.starfurymodels.com/hull/02.jpg
http://www.starfurymodels.com/hull/03.jpg
http://www.starfurymodels.com/hull/04.jpg
http://www.starfurymodels.com/hull/05.jpg
http://www.starfurymodels.com/hull/07.jpg
http://www.starfurymodels.com/hull/08.jpg
http://www.starfurymodels.com/hull/09.jpg
http://www.starfurymodels.com/hull/10.jpg
http://www.starfurymodels.com/hull/11.jpg
http://www.starfurymodels.com/hull/12.jpg
http://www.starfurymodels.com/hull/13.jpg
http://www.starfurymodels.com/hull/14.jpg
http://www.starfurymodels.com/hull/15.jpg
http://www.starfurymodels.com/hull/16.jpg
http://www.starfurymodels.com/hull/17.jpg
http://www.starfurymodels.com/hull/18.jpg
http://www.starfurymodels.com/hull/19.jpg
http://www.starfurymodels.com/hull/20.jpg
http://www.starfurymodels.com/hull/21.jpg
http://www.starfurymodels.com/hull/22.jpg
http://www.starfurymodels.com/hull/23.jpg
http://www.starfurymodels.com/hull/24.jpg
http://www.starfurymodels.com/hull/25.jpg
http://www.starfurymodels.com/hull/26.jpg
http://www.starfurymodels.com/hull/27.jpg
http://www.starfurymodels.com/hull/28.jpg
http://www.starfurymodels.com/hull/29.jpg

I should have pics tomorrow or this weekend of the new master for the nacelle. (you guys are gonna love this guys work, he makes masters from Clay, and documents the master build ups with pics) (the pics above are my work not his, hence the no clay)


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Looks great Capt!!

Can't wait to see more


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Way to make lemonade, Dave!


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Nice omelet!


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

Of course, as a non-trek modeler, my first though was , "Wow, a JET lathe...very nice". My annual gift-to-myself came down to a choice between a new lathe and a new camera. Note that I'm posting a lot of photos and not building a lot of models . Still got the old Craftsman lathe but I wouldn't count it for anything heavy duty.

I have to say though, turning a piece of resin would never have occurred to me. That's a terrific idea! I'm sure I would have figured it out for myself...in another 20 years.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

To coin a phrase.................
"Fascinating" :thumbsup:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Excellent start, Dave.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Thats just the intial photos, I have more taken. Will post them soon. Thanks for the positiveness on "everything" guys. I have appreciated the emails and PM's I've been getting. I find some of them quite interesting and informative. 

The jet lathe I got about 4 years ago when my good ol el cheapo menards one just wasn't big enough anymore. This one has 14 inch swing over bed, rotating headstock for even larger turns (a turn can be as big as your bench is tall theoretically, but I'll be damned if I am gonna turn something 6 feet in diameter lol), Variable Speed with Live centers. This thing is awesome and ya can barely here it when its turned on (unless your stock is out of balance LOL)
The part you see in the pictures above was actually started just after I got back from WF and south dakota last month. A gut feeling told me to do it, after several requests from those that have seen the pictures before, I may just finish it.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Anyone interested in seeing some more pictures????


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

capt Locknar said:


> Anyone interested in seeing some more pictures????


Uhhh. No.

Go away.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Now what do YOU think?!


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

ROFLMAO 

http://www.starfurymodels.com/secondary.htm
Shhhhhhhhh these are secret LOL
Please be patient on this page, sometimes it looks like the photos aren't gonna load but it takes a tad bit


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

I think I see....

Bug parts and hair...

( JK )! 

Nice job! I really want a lathe soon. I have just about all the other de-rigeur shop tools for both wood-working and this...but not a lathe.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

GLU Sniffah said:


> I think I see....
> 
> Bug parts and hair...
> 
> ...


You'll need a CNC machine too, oh and a 3d printer. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

From what I can see, looks like some really fine work. The last link, my Win98, won't load. Damn you Bill Gates!


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

thats odd, I am still using Win98 too, it was done in Word or office or one of them other gloriously expensive MS programs and it takes a bit to load. I thought it was my computer too till I minimized the window and came back a couple minutes later and the pics showed up.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

REL said:


> You'll need a CNC machine too, oh and a 3d printer. :thumbsup:


I'll talk to Santa! Never too late to start being a 'good' boy...


----------



## kylwell (Mar 13, 2004)

Justa laser engraver...that's all I want...


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

capt Locknar said:


> ROFLMAO
> 
> http://www.starfurymodels.com/secondary.htm
> Shhhhhhhhh these are secret LOL
> Please be patient on this page, sometimes it looks like the photos aren't gonna load but it takes a tad bit


You're using plans and calipers and all that scientific gobbledy-****? Duh!  Why don't you just eyeball it like professionals do?


----------



## BATBOB (Jul 14, 2003)

That looks great. I wish I had a lathe. You know, I read that Matt Jeffries had the guys in the workshop turn out an Enterprise prototye on a lathe as well.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

BATBOB said:


> That looks great. I wish I had a lathe. You know, I read that Matt Jeffries had the guys in the workshop turn out an Enterprise prototye on a lathe as well.


Isn't that the little one seen in the distant shots of the _1701_ in _The Doomsday Machine_?


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

Nope, that one's an actual AMT model kit.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

That's one great looking pitcher of lemonade! :thumbsup:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

LOL Lemonade! 

*So say we all!*


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Dave is really making a coaster set.


----------



## Atemylunch (Jan 16, 2006)

> You'll need a CNC machine too, oh and a 3d printer.


Rich you forgot to throw in a 3-D scanner.




> I think I see....
> 
> Bug parts and hair...
> 
> ( JK )!



The signs of a true craftsman.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Rattrap said:


> Nope, that one's an actual AMT model kit.


Yeah my 1000 scale refit will be identicial to the AMT kit too since its cannon from ST6 (J/K J/K don't hurt me please)

Thanks for all the support guys.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

GLU Sniffah said:


> I think I see....
> 
> Bug parts and hair...
> 
> ...


Just a little extra protein in case someone gets really hungry and decides to eat one of the parts. j/k


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

capt Locknar said:


> Just a little extra protein in case someone gets really hungry and decides to eat one of the parts. j/k


It's the OIL that concerns me. Better on salads.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

GLU Sniffah said:


> It's the OIL that concerns me. Better on salads.


Helps the Jagged edged parts slide down the esophageous easier  

and then makes them come out the other end even easier :devil:


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

^ Ah. " Extrusion-Casting "... An odiferous process we're ALL intimately familiar with...


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

You said it not me


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

This is so wrong...


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

What did I step into?


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Lloyd Collins said:


> What did I step into?


That would be the extrusion-casting.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Capt. Krik said:


> That would be the extrusion-casting.


Better to step in it than slip and fall in it. :tongue:


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

Capt. Krik said:


> That would be the extrusion-casting.


...with a fairly fast 'workable' time and a slower 'cure' time! :freak:


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, I don't know 'bout you guys, but I'm sweeping my porch, getting the ol' rocking chair out and eagerly awaiting that nice pitcher of lemonade Dave's preparing.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

^ Ohhhh... ( where the HECK is that Dope Slap graemlin? ) :freak:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Paying for the master, with a lemonade stand. Now that is a new idea! How much for the pitcher full?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

That's some sweeeeeeet lemonade there! 

Of course, it may sour on some other folks' tongues and make them pucker up. :tongue:


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Such folks are already puckered up.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

I misunderstood the 'lemonade' part. I read it in context with the uh...extrusions. Sorry!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

What's all this j/k stuff? I thought I was hip to all the internet abbreviation jive.


----------



## guartho (May 4, 2004)

j/k = just kidding.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

Thank U 4 your kind reply!



John P said:


> What's all this j/k stuff? I thought I was hip to all the internet abbreviation jive.


 U R so L-33t! LOL!


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

John P said:


> What's all this j/k stuff? I thought I was hip to all the internet abbreviation jive.


 Thank you for your kind reply!

J/K referrs to a type of Flip Flop.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

John P said:


> What's all this j/k stuff? I thought I was hip to all the internet abbreviation jive.


Thank you for your kind reply!

j/k refers to 'Jesus Kristos', a Greek/Mexican national now in the United States living on public assistance.

2 Kewl!!


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

GLU Sniffah said:


> I misunderstood the 'lemonade' part. I read it in context with the uh...extrusions. Sorry!


 Try to keep up, man. We can't be waiting for stragglers.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

El Gato said:


> Try to keep up, man. We can't be waiting for stragglers.


Thank you for your kind reply!

I like Country Time. Pink.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

If your lemonade is pink you need to see a doctor.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

REL said:


> Better to step in it than slip and fall in it. :tongue:



Words of wisdom!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I got lost, what were we talking about?


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

I think we're talking about the drink coaster Dave is making.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

It's just amazing what he can make out of bacon grease, insect parts, toenail clippings, duck tape and mud. :thumbsup: 

(By some strange coincidence, this is also the exact recipe for "tuna surprise" at my old high school cafeteria)


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

That's Dolphin safe Tuna surprise I hope.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

They used to call it Flipper Surprise, but nobody'd eat it. :freak:


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

REL said:


> If your lemonade is pink you need to see a doctor.


It's the vita-mins, I tellz ya! Sometimes those impart a 'Dye-Marker Green' cast to it. But we won't go there. Today.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Sounds like Dave is from Hogwarts, from what Beeblebrox said. Or maybe an FDA employee.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Wow!!!

I spend several weeks working overtime selling new stuff to my fellow New Orleanians who are moving back at a faster and faster rate and to quote the captain....

"BAMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!" several of my favorite cyberspace hangouts turn into a German Opera!(I'll let you guys guess and argue over which one.) 

I won't ask for details as to what the heck is going on here other then by anyone who would like to fill me in via email.

But I'm guessing by the bits and pieces I can put together that the 1/1000th Refit has been delayed, and it will probably be a while before we will see any re-releases of the old conversion kits for the 1/1000th TOS E's?

Truly sad news for everyone no matter who we are. I was looking forward to seeing a combination of Thomas' ability to make an artisticly beautiful model and prototypes with Captain Locknar's ability to follow through, produce parts and fill orders with the great customer service he seems to be able to provide.

It would have been WIN-WIN for everybody. Even though deadlines have been missed and words thrown back and forth, it would be great if maybe you guys could get past this someday and still work together profitably.

If you could commission his talents and produce the product from the masters, and he could let you re-release stuff he already has prototypes for - like the old 1/1000th TOS E conversion kits and other older accuratizing stuff for a percentage of the sales.

He could relax and only worry about the artistic stuff and you could provide modeler's with someone who could fill orders and handle the business stuff in a timely manner they could have faith in.

It would be WIN-WIN for everybody. 

I'm not making excuses for anyone, heck I don't even have half a clue what's been going on I've had so few minutes to go online lately when I wasn't dog tired ---

- but maybe you two guys will one day decide that one missed deadline(or two, or three, or whatever) doesn't mean that it can't be turned around and you two can't eventually pull things together - if not on the Refit maybe on other stuff.

Thomas has great artistic talent and you have tremendous business and people talent and abilities to get things done.

I don't know of anyone who knows you, Captain, who would even hesitate to buy from you. That is not the case with every model seller/business owner.

You two could do well together if you could get past this understandably upsetting recent string of events.

I hope it works out in the end for all of our sakes.

I'm going to go crash, get up in the morning, and get back to the grindstone again tommorrow. I'm hoping to get a couple of days vacation time this week and hope to be hearing from you, perhaps even FourMadMen(though he seems to be making himself scarce these days...)

Anyhow...

Sleep tight! I'll soon be drifting off to the calming sounds of National Guard Humvees driving down my block every 15-20 minutes.(personally I like it! Before Katrina I would hear gunshots in the distance before falling asleep. Nowadays I just hear the peacefull hummm of heavy armor! It's an improvement to pre-Katrina!)


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

> That's Dolphin safe Tuna surprise I hope.


Screw the Dolphins!
If they're so smart, they'd find their own way out of the nets!

In fact, they wouldn't swim _into_ the nets in the first place!!

I say, EAT UP!!!

I buy Tuna safe Dolphin! :thumbsup:


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

CaptFrank said:


> Screw the Dolphins!
> If they're so smart, they'd find their own way out of the nets!
> 
> In fact, they wouldn't swim _into_ the nets in the first place!!
> ...


Dude, what is your problem!

Dolphins are beautiful intelligent creatures, especially on wheat bread with a lil' mayo!


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

With a nice dollop of Spotted Owl icre cream...

MGHMOMS


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

I do draw the line at Bald Eagle Buffalo Wings.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

mmmm....dang, that plate of eagle wings was good!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Speaking of endangered species, modelers are getting rare.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Speaking of endangered species, modelers are getting rare.


Yep! I had to knaw my leg off just the other day to get out of a trap.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Hey I'm in the same boat with Jessica Simpson, I didn't even know buffalo's had wings
LOLOL


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

^ You're in a boat with Jessica Simpson? How do you find time to post??


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Yep! I had to knaw my leg off just the other day to get out of a trap.


Coyote trap Perfesser??? :tongue:


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

capt Locknar said:


> Hey I'm in the same boat with Jessica Simpson


 Lucky bum. Is your movie going to be offered on the net?


----------



## Tyboy4umodels (Apr 26, 2005)

GLU Sniffah said:


> ^ You're in a boat with Jessica Simpson? How do you find time to post??


 Hey Cappy is in a boat with her,and he didn't invite me either,man! LOL


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

Isn't Simpson preggo? That's what the Tabloids say. I don't read them, you understand. I just saw the 'headlines' while waiting for ya-ya in the check out line at my local Wally World.

Dave, you DAWG!


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Personally i can't stand jessica simpson so me being in the same boat with her would be a nightmare, NOWWW Halle Berry on the Other Hand, You wouldn't see me for years Muhahahahahahahaaha


----------



## Tyboy4umodels (Apr 26, 2005)

capt Locknar said:


> Personally i can't stand jessica simpson so me being in the same boat with her would be a nightmare, NOWWW Halle Berry on the Other Hand, You wouldn't see me for years Muhahahahahahahaaha


Hey if that happens,don't forget to invite us! LOL


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Yeah I'm hoping my stamina dont' go away once i get more up there. BUT right now if I were in a boat with Halle Berry, yes I would be gone for days, if not weeks, if not months LOLOL. 
And if it were to happen which I seriously doubt, NO invitiations will be sent out LOLOL


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Not to get back on topic or anything, but ya got any new pictures Dave? Of the project, or Halle, or Jessica.....


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Ask and you shall receive


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Aaaaiiiieeee-aaaah!


----------



## Tyboy4umodels (Apr 26, 2005)

Nice,Very Nice Capt. :thumbsup:


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

and the good thing is its a tasteful family orientated picture LOL


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Lordy!


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

^ Have you ever seen what most celebrities look like before digital retouching ( The process which has replaced the time-honored process of airbrushing )?

There was this site once which used Flash Animation to show the before and after images of retouches simply by dragging your mouse over the image of the celebrity.

They have all the same skin and teeth conditions we 'rabble' have. It was very instructive.

" Bugs and Oil ", indeed!


----------



## ilbasso (Jun 7, 2006)

I guess this is a modeling forum after all - not just model building.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

ilbasso said:


> I guess this is a modeling forum after all - not just model building.


We keep odd hours.

Ahem! Nice castings and turnings, Dave!


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Yeah I remember seeing an article like that on Jamie Lee Curtis, 90% of her stuff was airbrushed and touched up. She said she had varicose veins up the wazooo but you would never guess by looking at her on screen. 

Now back to the subject on hand. This morning my computer just shut off on me and wouldn't power back up. so I spent all day trying to get a new power supply for it, every spare powersupply I had here was THE WRONG ONE. Finally I tracked one down semi locally and unfortunately it cost me a small fortune. It wasn't identical to the one that came out but still had all the right connectors. Funny thing is now I can't even here the tower running. 
Anyway, the past few days have been so hot and humid here I haven't done much of anything except lay around he the house pretending to be a cat. (we don't have ac or central air here). No new pics as of yet. And this one may take some time to get finished as we are moving in about 5 weeks. We're moving to the land we got in South Dakota and we won't even have lectricity up there (cept what the generators put out) let alone a phone line, although a new cell tower is being put up about 4 miles tops from the land almost parallel with it. My works will have to be put on hold till after the move now as we are packing like mad. The nearest town to us will be 42 miles away and we are even 2 miles from the highway so My first priority up there will be to get gravel put down asap in the tire tracks so when winter gets here, our tires will have something to grab other than a sheet of ice or mud. August 14th we pick up the moving truck and august 15th we'll head up there. First thing to be established will be the Direcway Sattelite internet service so I can at least keep in touch that way. 
Within 3 months of being up there though I should have the time and ability up there to get the 15 masters that I have started completed. (no they won't be covered in mud, the foundation, cement slab, for the butler building is already poured, dad did that about 2 weeks ago, so we will have a 30x80 building up for a workshop just as soon as I can get moved up there to help him with it)


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

^ I know what you mean. 

I grew up in conditions similar to where you're moving to. I'm from the Northern Plains of Montana. I iz from da Hi-Line country. Now they gots indoor tur-lets and stuff.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

capt Locknar said:


> Yeah I remember seeing an article like that on Jamie Lee Curtis, 90% of her stuff was airbrushed and touched up.


It's still very nice "stuff".


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

So Dave, I guess by what you say on your move, it will be roughing it? Live in a tent, drive a wagon, hunt for your food, have an outhouse and Direcway internet. I think you are missing the point of ROUGHING it.LOL


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

LOL, Not roughing it completely. We'll have Mobile homes out there for us until the house is actually built. Outhouses are illegal (they got 62 pages of codes that deal with toilets, can you beleive that, its ok for a bear or deer or elk to go doo doo out there but not us anymore, poor pa ingalls would be grief stricken lol) Until the septic system is put in (I have a plumbing license so that will save us money instead of hiring out someone to install and approve it) we'll be using what they call a Vaulted privy, its like an outhouse but none of the waste touches actual ground and has to be pumped out by a pumper truck every so often. 
We'll be roughing it to the extent that we still want outside communications. Our goal is to be self sufficient by 2008. Mom and dad have been out there since April of this year.


----------



## ilbasso (Jun 7, 2006)

On airbrushed celebs: check out http://www.fluideffect.com/ - go to Portfolio. There are some before/after shots in there that will make you want to question the reality of anything you see in print from now on!


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

capt Locknar said:


> Outhouses are illegal (they got 62 pages of codes that deal with toilets, can you beleive that, its ok for a bear or deer or elk to go doo doo out there but not us anymore, poor pa ingalls would be grief stricken lol)


It's because human waste is more toxic than an animal's. Thank your local food provider for all of the preservatives and junk they put on our food. It's harder for nature to break it down and would introduce a lot of negative cooties into the food chain and into the water supply. I hike a lot, so I'm more aware of the regs than most people. And I also eat a lot of not-so-healthy food, so don't be calling me a nut-and-berry eatin', tree-huggin' naturalist...


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

ilbasso said:


> On airbrushed celebs: check out http://www.fluideffect.com/ - go to Portfolio. There are some before/after shots in there that will make you want to question the reality of anything you see in print from now on!


Thanks Ilbasso. That's the one.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Remember Smokey the Bear did not say "Save a tree, wipe with a spotted owl."!


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

El Gato said:


> It's because human waste is more toxic than an animal's. Thank your local food provider for all of the preservatives and junk they put on our food. It's harder for nature to break it down and would introduce a lot of negative cooties into the food chain and into the water supply. I hike a lot, so I'm more aware of the regs than most people. And I also eat a lot of not-so-healthy food, so don't be calling me a nut-and-berry eatin', tree-huggin' naturalist...


If done properly however Humanure can be quite hygenic and makes an excellent fertizer, The Officials don't really know everything as they would like you to beleive lololol. 
http://www.agroecology.org/cases/humanmanure.htm
In Fact 90% of the manure used in China is Human Manure.


----------



## justinleighty (Jan 13, 2003)

capt Locknar said:


> In Fact 90% of the manure used in China is Human Manure.


Well. That just makes me hungry for Chinese grain and vegetables ...


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Doesn't it LOLOLOL


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

ROFLMAO, I forgot all about that scene in BTTF


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

capt Locknar said:


> In Fact 90% of the manure used in China is Human Manure.


mmmmmm.....recycled food.


----------



## SPINDRIFT62 (May 29, 2006)

The poor Tannen family they were deep in manure through out history hehe


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

capt Locknar said:


> If done properly however Humanure can be quite hygenic and makes an excellent fertizer, The Officials don't really know everything as they would like you to beleive lololol.
> http://www.agroecology.org/cases/humanmanure.htm
> In Fact 90% of the manure used in China is Human Manure.


They do the same in Korea! Lemmetellya, man - it's a God Awful smell when they fertilize the fields and it gets all nice and hot out, too!


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

I am so hungry for Soylent Green right now. :freak:


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

SPINDRIFT62 said:


> The poor Tannen family they were deep in manure through out history hehe


Yeah. Talk about your s----y luck!


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Yeah and you ever notice too that alot of the orientals live longer than us. 

Wonder if it has something to do with the humanure aspect of it. that and they sure do eat a lot of rice.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

capt Locknar said:


> Yeah and you ever notice too that alot of the orientals live longer than us.
> 
> Wonder if it has something to do with the humanure aspect of it. that and they sure do eat a lot of rice.


That's why we're exporting McDonalds Franchises...

The Chinese won't live long enough to beat us. We'll kill them off from Congestive Heart Failure! 

" Would you like fries with that? "


----------



## SPINDRIFT62 (May 29, 2006)

beeblebrox said:


> I am so hungry for Soylent Green right now. :freak:



I think I'm going to be sick :freak:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

This is a real stinker of a thread!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I read about a POW in a Nazi prison camp who fertilized his veggy garden with humanure, and gave everyone in camp disintary. However ya spell it.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

That's possible. When I got it from flood water I was told that all it took was to touch your nose or whipe your face with the slightest amount of human fecal bacteria in the water/on your hands.

But by the same token you can get some deadly yet often forgotten diseases from animal bacteria too. I believe Anthrax can not only be contracted through contact with animal fecal material but even by touching the hides and wool of infected animals.

I'm willing to bet that the Nazis weren't too keen on giving the prisoners enough soap water or firewood to make sure that they boiled away all the potential contaminents. But that's just a guess. Hogan's Hero's series aside, I don't think they worried too much about their prisoner's getting all the health and hygiene supplies they should have gotten.

So yep, any manure - human or animal - can potentially kill you, it's almost all bacteria to begin with. 

We've become so seperated from the source of our food these days we forget that even so-called "fresh" vegetables have had to have been cleaned and in many cases chemically or ultravioletly treated to purify them before they ever end up in the supermarket. So even when we forget to clean them most of the stuff we eat has been cleaned in one way or another long before we eat it.

Had they cleaned/cooked the vegatables properly they would have been okay, if that was indeed the source of the disentary.

But considering that it can be easily transmitted through shared latrines and other hygiene problems caused by having so many people sharing such crampt facilities they really were probably just guessing as to vegetables.

Could have been that, could have been spread by sitting on the same seat as the guy before you with the explosive diaherea! 

By the way, they gave me the same treatment for disentary that they give for Anthrax exposure - Cipro.

If they had boiled/cooked everything thoroughly, manure shouldn't have made a difference.

You always should take precautions with raw food, meat or vegetable.

As my dad once said while advising me against getting involved with women where I worked - "make sure you don't ____ where you eat, and you'll be a lot better off!!!" 

Words to live by!


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

capt Locknar said:


> Yeah and you ever notice too that alot of the orientals live longer than us.
> 
> Wonder if it has something to do with the humanure aspect of it. that and they sure do eat a lot of rice.


I think it's the mostly low-fat diet--mostly grains and vegetables. The meat is primarily chicken, fish or pork--plus food portions tend to be at least a third smaller than around here. That and the overall generally higher level of physical exertion: working, getting around, doing just about anything usually entails more physical work that here. Heck, the most work out I get during a regular day is walking to my car! The rest of it usually involves sitting.

But hey, composting human waste makes sense for a sustainable and eco-friendly system of feeding ourselves. Putting chemical fertilizers into the ground and water is probably yet another environmental time-bomb waiting to go off.

Looking forward to that 1:1000 E-A. It's looking good!


----------



## kylwell (Mar 13, 2004)

ilbasso said:


> On airbrushed celebs: check out http://www.fluideffect.com/ - go to Portfolio. There are some before/after shots in there that will make you want to question the reality of anything you see in print from now on!


What do you think I used to do for a living. All those are what we used to call 'Basic Cleanup". Didn't mind doing the hotties. The pastor of a right wing church kinda irritated me.

Worse was having to remove stubble from a nether region.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Ignatz said:


> Looking forward to that 1:1000 E-A. It's looking good!


Hey! Stop going off topic. :lol:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

^^ Used, abused and confused, but getting better!


----------

